# Hancock/Washington 2011 Deer Reports



## jtomczak

Let's do this again for the 2011/12 season!  I hope everyone has enjoyed the off season and is getting excited.


----------



## jtomczak

Got the grass mowed around the camper today.  I do not recommend 3 hours in 98 degrees to anyone.  

Animals spotted:

2 rabbits
1 king snake
2 lizards
32 buzzards
1 deer...scratch that, turned out to be a dead pine branch


----------



## T.P.

Haven't been yet(Hancock), too dang hot. We are going soon to do 2 miles of club road work, they had gotten pretty dang bad last year.


----------



## smitty

*hancock*

Hot one last week, friday received a great much needed rain.. in the sparta area . just picked up a nice tract of land off hunts chapel area so going to get it set up with stands and plots to keep the deer in the area  Plots on our camping spot are hanging on ,still alot of hot days to go but that durrana always makes ya smile when sept comes and it blast out the ground


----------



## 00Beau

Thank Goodness for the recent rain, Now I need to bush hog !!!


----------



## jtomczak

Slow weekend, made a little video.  No deer, one yote, didn't get him...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgiaValues?feature=mhee#p/a/f/0/dZEwLoE0UNg


----------



## smitty

*Hot Hancock*

Secured the lease,alot of tracks and plenty of signs put out some yellow acorns and some cams now time to see what is there in the area.....when it cools off going to make a few areas into food plots and some feeding plots for all my new  friends


----------



## 00Beau

Rain all over Hancock County Today!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

00Beau said:


> Rain all over Hancock County Today!!!





Washington county too, and it's not over with yet!


----------



## jtomczak

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2777

We should get something like this going for our area!


----------



## smitty

That would be great !!! Maybe once I figure who the neighbors are and see what type of management plan they are under we can persue that !


----------



## Michael

Ought to have plenty of bacon this year


----------



## reflexman

*cyotes vs. hogs*

dont hear much about cyotes goin after hogs i would think they would get some pigs n help lessen fawn predidation but never seen or heard bout it were in south washington county.


----------



## aaron batson

few pics from last month - hope they grow


----------



## jtomczak

Was down last week, rained over 2 inches on the Hancock/Washington line.


----------



## smitty

*Hancock*

Hope we received some of that rain up near Sparta The lakes and the durrana sure could use it.....Gotta get down and check on my cameras and put out some more on the new lease we aquired


----------



## fishingtiger

I saw two young bucks in my food plots yesterday afternoon. They have beaten up my soybeans pretty good. I put out some more milorganite to give the beans a bit more time to grow up.


----------



## ChickInATree

Got a fantastic shed off my in-laws pecan orchard there last year, hoping he hasn't gotten gone, he'll be a monster if he's still around! (hefty base, 5 points with a drop tine poking in) I see him in my dreams...
If you guys see him, don't shoot 'im! Just call me 
There are some dang fine deer there, their orchard was always COVERED with deer, saw at least a 3 pointer on every visit.


----------



## G.B

*Hancock Jam*

Jimmy's July Jam always the last Saturday in July 3 bands should be a lot of fun.


----------



## jtomczak

*Big upgrade at hunt camp...*

Carport!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Seeing some bachelor groups behind the house in my bird field, as of now I have more deer than birds.


----------



## fishingtiger

Justin, putting that carport over your trailer is just going to keep your rats drier and happier!


----------



## fishingtiger

...but definitely an upgrade!


----------



## BigBrett

my camera's have shown fawns dropped a little late. however, looks like a lot of em considering the yote problem we have. last saturday, while puttin up my last stand, i found two scrapes around a young oak. surely its only territorial but it gave me enough motivation to move closer to a heat stroke for another hour or so. i think its gonna be a very good season. seems numbers are up compared to last year and cooperation of clubs letting smaller bucks walk have produced some bruisers.(and not just on our club). come on sept. 10th.


----------



## jtomczak

lol.


----------



## 00Beau

Anybody pay any attention to their white oaks yet, I cut one down in my back yard today and it was slam loaded with acorns. Hopefully the tree`s in Hancock are too!!!!


----------



## reflexman

*bow plot*

only time i can get up to work on foodplot is this weekend i know its to early for clover n rye any ideas thanks.


----------



## smitty

Prep for them but no way would i ever plant any clover in Aug....Be at least another month before we even get started and waiting for that first week of october to put some seed in the ground!!!


----------



## 00Beau

I will put mine in the 1st week of Sept. as I do every year and oats, wheat and clover grow great in my part of Hancock. The main ingredient is RAIN!!!!!!


----------



## jtomczak

A little video of farm and family.  I saw 4 does on the powerline in the afternoon.  In TN, I saw 15 or so along the roads.  They have a lot of deer up there!

http://youtu.be/P1uYI2NV8TY

Video starts with 2 deer 100 yards from my car.  They never spooked.


----------



## smitty

Good luck breaking the ground ,was down sat and even with recent rainfall ground hard as concrete.My durrana and fish in the  lakes are screaming for releif ,will take some serious rainfall to get the ground softer......Im still shooting for first week of Oct


----------



## Duke Football

@00Beau: I have found a few Red Oaks that seem to have plenty of acorns, but have not been able to see any on the White Oaks yet in Hancock. Do acorns develop earlier on Red Oaks than White? Keep us updated on the acorn situation!


----------



## jtomczak

Saw 4 deer this weekend.  3 does and a 2.5 year old 5 pt.  Killed a fat copper head as well.  Hot and dry.


----------



## Buckjunkie

Went down to Washington a few weeks ago. Storm took out several trees on our place. Too hot for fat guy! Praying for some rain or a monsoon would be ok. We've got grapes already.


----------



## jtomczak

So far, still to dry to get my foodplots in.  Will be hunting trails tomorrow and Sunday.  Good luck to all the stick and string hunters this weekend!  Here we go!


----------



## jtomczak

*Opening weekend*

I saw 15 deer this weekend and had a great time in God's creation.

Here's a video of my adventures...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgiaValues#p/a/u/0/a3lyPJgiDMc

Enjoy!


----------



## jtomczak

*Score!*

Slow mornings, decent doe activity in the evenings.  Lots of bucks on camera.  They shed their velvet last week.

Dropped this doe Saturday evening.  The weather was awesome!


----------



## smitty

*congrats*

good job on the doe !!any moisture hitting the ground out there ??


----------



## jtomczak

Good one on trail cam - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6314100#post6314100 - thinking he's 3.5.

It rained 2/10 of an inch on Thursday.  Pretty dry though.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Has anyone seen any scrapes yet?  I have not been able to go down in a while.


----------



## BigBrett

They are starting,barely, but its all up from here.


----------



## REB

Getting any rain?  Went down last week, everything was dry.


----------



## jtomczak

Rain came through midweek, but was spotty on where it actually rained.  Sky was dark enough to get me out of my tree, but not sure the moisture actually fell.


----------



## fishingtiger

My 55 gallon rain barrel was empty a week ago. i went down yesterday and it was full. I think they got around 2.5-3 inches around Linton area the past week.


----------



## How2fish

jtomczak said:


> I saw 15 deer this weekend and had a great time in God's creation.
> 
> Here's a video of my adventures...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgiaValues#p/a/u/0/a3lyPJgiDMc
> 
> Enjoy!



Great job thanks for sharing !


----------



## thaney10

I think we had around 3 " of rain also at our place in Hancock.  Food plots are now sprouting.  We had a little rain last night and a little more tonight, according to some friends that live in the area.  Hunted over some acorns Saturday evening and saw a lone button buck and a doe with a yearling.  They stayed in my area all evening.  I let them all walk.  Found some nice new rubs in the area.  Things are looking good down there.


----------



## nriner1

*Rain*

My grandma lives a few miles outside of Linton on Balerma Church Road, she has had 6.5 inches since last week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

We had just a hair over 10"'s of rain in the Warthen area last week.


----------



## littlebobby

I left the camp sun. after noon about 5:00 in hancock it was trying to rain. The food plots are starting to come up a little and deer are starting to find it.


----------



## thaney10

More rain this afternoon in Hancock.  They had some good thunderstorms in the area.  That should help the plots.


----------



## jtomczak

I'll be after em this weekend, we shall see.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## smitty

*Rain*

Finally got some ground broke the last 2 days   making new plots in the good old Ga clay sure takes some TLC .But after the extended 90 degree days of this last summer things are looking better.The white oaks are slap full and by gun opener ill be set and ready to hunt...


----------



## jtomczak

so I didn't get any rain, food plots in, but not coming up.


----------



## jtomczak

Video from September deer hunting...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgiaValues?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/fL29HbhDd1M


----------



## HatchetJack

Hello all.  We are hunting near Sparta.  We got our plots in early and they came up after that big rain but afraid they are burning up as we speak!!!  Only one of our guys got out last week...we have plenty of deer on camera (oddly..more bucks than does) but he didn't see anything last weekend.  New place for us so we are still learning patterns and finding trails.  Hope to see ya'll out there sometime.


----------



## smitty

*Hancock*

Down this week making more new plots as well as fixing tractor and implements ,ground hard and no rain ..But getting set up for the gun opener and beyond...Dry to the bone and been finding some newly opened scrapes ,a little early but on both my places to hunt they are present


----------



## BuckinFish

We are just southwest of Tennille, went down last weekend and we are covered up with hogs.  Quite a few does and a couple small bucks on the trail cam.  Sunday morning a got up late and walking to the stand I had a huge boar right under my stand...shouldve woke up earlier.  We have a sandy foodplot area, but clover seems to be coming up farily well.  About 100 hog tracks to every deer track...


----------



## fishingtiger

getting ready to sneak out of the office in about 15 minutes to make my way to WaCo. Ready to sit my butt in a stand this evening!


----------



## jtomczak

Saw a few deer this weekend, not great activity.  Only one food plot coming in due to dry weather.  That was probably it for me till gun opener.  All in all, a good archery season.  Got my doe from the processor today and cooking up some backstraps tonight.


----------



## fishingtiger

slept in yesterday morning and hit the stand at 9am. deer were moving between 10-10-30. had a 6 pt at 20 yards and two does shortly after him. Let em all walk. Looking forward to rifle opener!


----------



## BigBrett

fishingtiger said:


> slept in yesterday morning and hit the stand at 9am. deer were moving between 10-10-30. had a 6 pt at 20 yards and two does shortly after him. Let em all walk. Looking forward to rifle opener!



Yup I got down around 9 and done some scoutin. Jumped a nice buck around 10:15.


----------



## Deernut3

New to this forum, went to our WaCo lease and planted 48 bushels of oats and 50 Lbs of Rape and 50 Lbs of Red Clover. I hope it's raining there like it's raining here. I'll be back for the rifle opener, hunt the few remaining white oaks first and food plots later. Good luck to all.


----------



## smitty

*hancock*

Great rain this week in Sparta area this week ,too bad i didnt have my seed out  Oh well will cut down on the dust and make it a little easier to finish next week......White oaks still hanging on and alot of scrapes showing up as the weather cools off im sure the season will really be in full swing in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## jtomczak

*Score!*

Yesterday afternoon, sweating it out in the direct sunlight.

Been watching this guy for a while.  Biologist confirmed 3.5 year old with a genetic issue messing up his left side.  He weighed 155 lbs.

He is a great management buck, a trophy in my book, and my first buck off the land!

Shot a little video as well - http://youtu.be/oE2dsynznKo


----------



## thaney10

Nice job on the buck. We saw some does this past weekend but no bucks seen. I believe the weather this week will have the bucks running around by the weekend.


----------



## David Pinner

had a big 8pt come by me friday morning chasing a doe.  I grunted, snortwheezed and I thought he stopped and turned around heading back to me.  Well he stepped in my only opening and I let one fly.  After the smoke cleared I realized I shot the wrong buck.  He is much smaller than the other buck I "thought" I shot but he is a good mistake buck.


----------



## aaron batson

Daughter's opening morning Hancock buck


----------



## Jeff Raines

Friday morning found me with a big 8 pointer 30 yards away....with damp powder.After the smoke cleared 8 pointer was still there,walking as if nothing happened.

Saturday eve at 7:00 this 9 pointer was walking directly at me.I had to shoot thru his antlers where the neck joins the back.
The rack ain't that great,but the deer had a live weight of 218 lbs....Taking the skin off now for a euro mount.


----------



## jtomczak

- Saw lots of deer this weekend! 
- Small bucks are chasing.
- Friend saw a shooter 8 but didn't have time for a shot.


----------



## foxdawg

*hancock*

i saw deer all weekend, moving alot. i killed a nice wide 8pt sunday am. at about 9:30, neck swollen, hocks dark and stinking, following a doe.


----------



## thaney10

Had a great opening weekend also.  I took this 9 point  buck Sunday morning around 8:30.  He came in and made a scrape out in front of the stand.  Swollen neck and stunk pretty good.  Great start to the season.


----------



## jtomczak

Great buck!  Big old head on that guy!


----------



## smitty

*Nice buck*

great buck! Finally got all my plots in today !!' white oaksstill hanging on but starting to turn yellow .. Lots of scrapes Open and fresh rubs showing up.Bring on the rain and cooler weather coming ,best is yet to come..


----------



## 00Beau

*Hancock Opening Day Eve was Good To me*

He came out in food plot that already had 6 doe and 3 button heads feeding, He came out early, 6:27 pm, video him for about 3 minutes before I took shot. 178lbs. Field Dressed


----------



## jtomczak

That's a great buck!  Congrats.

From Wed-Sun, I saw over 30 deer.  It was awesome!  Best buck though was a big bodied 2.5 year old 6pt who was outside the ears and pretty tall.  Minimal rut activity and I'm hoping it breaks loose this week.

Sunday morning my neighbor (in Hancock) shot a nice 8pt.  His first buck in 6 years and I was thrilled for him. Came out behind a doe, but didn't seem to be chasing her. Didn't smell like a rutting buck either.


----------



## nriner1

*This week*

I hopefully will be hunting a good bit this week, I went yesterday afternoon and saw 3 bucks and 2 does. One buck was a 2.5 yo six point that ran a doe all afternoon grunting the whole time.  I saw 10 does this morning but nothing behind any of them.  I am hunting a powerline that is real thick on both sides, always a good spot once the rut kicks in and I am in southern Hancock.  I will keep yall posted on the activity im seeing.


----------



## nriner1

I saw 6 does and a 1.5 year old 6 point this evening, none showed any rutting sign. Shot a boar hog.


----------



## droptine06

I hunted in Harrison(WACO) Sat-Tuesday. Saw decent movement Sat., one small buck chasing but doe wasn't interested. Sunday shot the 8pt. below at 10:00 am, was the 9th buck I saw of 12 total bucks that morning, 5 of those were chasing different does and were all 2.5 or younger other than the 8pt.  Monday morning front moved in, rained from 9am-1pm and shut the deer down. Didn't see much after. Tuesday 12:20pm a nice mature buck slipped past me. Seeing a little chasing, but does do not seem to be receptive, hocks starting to darken. Heading back down Friday night thru next Tuesday again this weekend. I think this will be the weekend to be down there. Awesome bucks posted above! Good luck to all and will check in next week.


----------



## ccookou812

Some nice bucks killed so far this year around Hancock.....Y'all save some for me for next year since my deer season consisted of 2 archery weekends then it was over.... recovering from back surgery now so I am getting enjoyment at the posts and trying o keep up with it all. We have 2 great deer on trail cams but none killed yet


----------



## nriner1

I saw 4 bucks and 2 does this morning, bucks were all 1.5 or 2.5 years old and all seemed to be cruising looking for does. Didnt see anything this evening.


----------



## swamp

Buck killed Sunday 10/23 morning 9 point!  Shot and 8 point could not find him, kind of cruising both came in after hitting the can!  9 pointer came in after shot the 8 and was coming to the calling I did to get the 8 to come my tree!  Bow killed and was the biggest killed all weekend!!! Outside of White Plains


----------



## nriner1

I saw 7 this evening, one buck running a doe.


----------



## smitty

*hancock*

any rain out that way last night,finishing up some things and looking foward to hitting the woods for a couple days/weeks Good Luck to all !!


----------



## dixie706

Hunting just outside of tennille the wind has been crazy, seen small 5pt and does,all have been in middle of day


----------



## reflexman

*south washington rut*

up last weekend n it was wide open the big boys were runnin n gunnin this weekend missed a big 8 on powerline but nothin like lastweek its windin down now .


----------



## ccookou812

Everyone saw bucks on our lease and this one was killed on Sunday afternoon south of Sparta. Its not the best of pics I hope they took better ones.


----------



## BrianP

Things are cranking up hunted Weds-Sun and shot this 10 pt Sundy morning in Warthen....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=654548


----------



## sparta hunter

Killed this guy outside of Sparta 11/6 in the am cruisin the thick stuff!!


----------



## smitty

Nice deer , sitting in thick stuff waiting now


----------



## Thebarber

*Zeb...*



fishingtiger said:


> getting ready to sneak out of the office in about 15 minutes to make my way to WaCo. Ready to sit my butt in a stand this evening!



That is one good looking Lab you got there....


----------



## jtomczak

Weekend was very windy. Saw one shooter last week.  Tons of does, mostly in the evenings. Mornings were slow. Only saw young bucks chasing. Kind of disappointed after all the time we put in. Will be back after em this weekend and hope I'm not missing the peak rut right now.


----------



## nriner1

The past few days i have only seen a few does, I figured it would be wide open now. Hopefully a good one will show himself in the morning.


----------



## smitty

*Slow Going*

Seeing some small bucks and some chasing going on but most does still have fawns with them  ! Hope cold spell will crank them up .  No rain  here just a mist,acorns still holding on ! Hope the best action  will come in next week!


----------



## droptine06

Just got back. Hunted Sat-Tues. We saw a lot of chasing Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Another guy that backs up to us saw 7 bucks Wed. am all chasing, 2 were 3.5 yr olds. Guy on his club shot an 8 Wed. am chasing. I shot a 5.5yr  old 8 Monday chasing. Its on fire around Harrison/Wrightsville!


----------



## Buckshot

*Towards Milledgeville?*



sparta hunter said:


> Killed this guy outside of Sparta 11/6 in the am cruisin the thick stuff!!


I saw one just like him back in bow season . Just wondering if it could be the same deer?


----------



## sparta hunter

We are just a few miles from Sparta. Good luck to all this weekend. Gonna miss this one, headed to Athens to the Georgia game!!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## smitty

*Hancock 11/12/2011*

Alot of ducks getting smacked on Sinclair today,I had a 6 point ease through  at8 and pushed 3 does around a cutover till 9. Then all was quiet till 1030 had a deer move behind me never seeing what it was then.at 1135 had nice 8 come out a  drain and took a ride back to camp with me .3.5 y/o 10 inch g2&3 great first deer on my new lease


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hunter-Wiley Raines
Live weight of deer 210#
Inside spread-19 inches
11 points-7x4
Buck was chasing a doe Nov.6,Warthen


----------



## 00Beau

*Tagged Out Last Week*

This one came out in food plot with 4 does, had two more does come out closer to me and start blowing at him, he immediately started towards the blowing does, he closed the distance to 168 yards, I shot , he spun around, ran 30 yards and was drt.


----------



## jtomczak

Saw tons of action over the weekend.  15 deer Sunday morning set a personal best for most deer in one sitting.  2.5 year old and younger deer chasing.  Not seeing the big boys, but I know they are there.

Two big bucks, an 8 and a 10, we killed South of Linton over the weekend within  a mile of my place.  Friend on here killed a nice 9pt last weekend.  Still waiting on him to post it.

Neighbor lease sounded like they were under attack from Zombies Saturday night, but I don't think they have anything to show for it.  They sure like throwing lead down range.  lol.


----------



## fishingtiger

Dropped this boy chasing a doe at 10am on Thursday Nov 3 in Washington County off Linton Road. Weighed in right at 190lbs. 14.5 inside spread. He had double split brows but broke the right one off. Looks like he had been kicking some butt this fall.


----------



## smitty

*Hancock*

Got this fellow crusing at 1135  Saturday Nov. 12 looking for luv and ran into my 6.8 contender  110 grain Sliver state bullet, nice 3.5 y/o with 9 to 10 inch plus g2&3 s off Hunts Chapel  ... first hancock deer for me off my new lease


----------



## jtomczak

Great bucks guys! QDM is paying off!


----------



## BuckinFish

Those are good bucks, hope to get one sometime next week in Washington Co. Many bucks seen, 3 wallhangers passed one of our memebers hauling butt...no shot (Nov. 10).  Hope its still goin on down there!


----------



## sparta hunter

What's the word around Sparta area? Missed last weekend headed back after em this weekend wondering whats been goin on.


----------



## smitty

Does still with fawns, some chasing but only young bucks ?? Kind of a lull right now unless you have a hot doe on your land !


----------



## sparta hunter

smitty said:


> Does still with fawns, some chasing but only young bucks ?? Kind of a lull right now unless you have a hot doe on your land !



Thanks for the reply!! In the stand now hopefully that hot doe is around here somewhere with a few boyfriends!


----------



## smitty

Don't know where big boys have gone ?? Breezy today ,not alot of shooting for a November weekend !!!


----------



## jtomczak

We saw 3 2.5 year old 6pts and a 2.5 year old 8 point.  Passed on all of them.  Didn't see much rut activity and the food plots are getting hit hard.


----------



## David Pinner

had two different shooter bucks locked down on does This past Saturday evening but could not get any shots. At one point they werent 30 yds away and all i could do was watch with no shot.  I moved off the open food plots and into the thickest stuff on our property and it definately paid off.  No shots but feel like it was the most successful hunt of the season.


----------



## smitty

*weekend*

Was slow,warm seen plenty of does n fawns feeding in cutover ,at one time sunday evening had 5 does for 1.5 hours . Seeing plenty of deer just no more shooters


----------



## jtomczak

Tues and Wednesday were slow.  2 does.


----------



## HatchetJack

We have been slow last two weekends.  Back out tomorrow and we were hoping for more action but looks like 70 and hot in Sparta so who knows?


----------



## jtomczak

We saw ~30 deer this past weekend.  10 year old shot his first deer, a doe, but despite our best efforts, we never found her after trailing her for over an hour.  Oh well.  No shooter bucks seen, but a good time was had by all.


----------



## Buckshot

I hunt in Devereux. Saw several small bucks just cruising round steady walking Saturday morning. Sunday morning nothing seen from stand , on the way back to truck around lunch came across three different bucks chasing a doe no more than 40 yards from the truck. One was a small spike, probably this years deer, the other was a very nice 7pt that I have been passing up all year , and the other one was pretty slick, he never let me see him but just a second and never could see his head gear , cause of the brush and his nose to the ground. Saw several of the scrapes that had been covered in the past few weeks reopened and fresh. Looks like the second wave of does are coming back in! Sure was HOT though and them dang mosquitos, I had to keep my pockets full of rocks to keep them from carrying me off!!! Sure wish I was back down there after this cold front moves through. Instead I guess I will be after some of these N. Fulton and S. Forsyth bucks that are in full swing for the rest of the week maybe in some snow flurries!!!


----------



## jtomczak

*Good weekend*

Following last weekend's field survey, we spent this weekend balancing the gender ratio.  I still want to harvest 3-4 more does before the year is out.

I agreed to take my neighbor's 12 year old grandson hunting with me. Last year I helped him take his first deer. 

It was a perfect morning and at 8 am a doe came out in the back food plot. Young Tyler got steady and took the 85 yard shot. The doe, clearly accustomed to gun fire, continued eating as the bullet whizzed by her. As we sat there discussing the miss, he got the shakes pretty bad, which got me laughing pretty good. As we sat there waiting for him to calm down, a deer walked out at 15 yards and I thought this would make for a much easier shot. Fortunately for this deer, his 2 inches of antler saved his life.  

We focused our attention back on the doe and Tyler dropped her on his second attempt. After the fist bump and congratulations, he really got the shakes. The spike was still 15 yards out without a care in the world. 

It was a great morning and very rewarding to be able to help a young hunter harvest a deer and make another life long memory. 

My friend took two does as well.


----------



## aaron batson

Well my season is officially a total success. Spent a lot of hot summer days working on food plots and stands with my son and daughter. They worked really hard at getting things ready for the season with me. Then on opening morning one of our food plots produced a nice 10 pointer for my daughter, I was so proud to have been sitting there with her to watch it all. 

Then yesterday afternoon, sat with my son Blake and he shoots a very respectable late season buck on a food plot as well. I couldn't be more proud of the two of them, all the hard work, hours on stand, and letting small/legal bucks walk, ect. My season is complete ! I enjoyed every minute spent with my two kids! Great year in my book


----------



## jtomczak

Congrats! Nice job!


----------



## jtomczak

My buddy one property over let a nice 2.5 year old 8pt go, same deer I passed on a few weeks back.  This was the biggest deer he's ever seen in the woods, but he said it needed another year.  

I'm very proud of him and hope he has a chance to harvest him next year!


----------



## DawgMedic

aaron batson said:


> Well my season is officially a total success. Spent a lot of hot summer days working on food plots and stands with my son and daughter. They worked really hard at getting things ready for the season with me. Then on opening morning one of our food plots produced a nice 10 pointer for my daughter, I was so proud to have been sitting there with her to watch it all.
> 
> Then yesterday afternoon, sat with my son Blake and he shoots a very respectable late season buck on a food plot as well. I couldn't be more proud of the two of them, all the hard work, hours on stand, and letting small/legal bucks walk, ect. My season is complete ! I enjoyed every minute spent with my two kids! Great year in my book



Great Job DAD!! I too enjoy my time with my children in the outdoors... and I have more fun when they get their "trophies"... Congrats to them.. and you!!


----------



## riskyb

Found new scrapes with does visiting new rubs and bucks traveling with does picking up the second run i guess bur not alot of activitu


----------



## jtomczak

interesting.  I saw 3 does on Sat and nothing on Sun.


----------



## jtomczak

Anyone going this weekend?


----------



## smitty

Buddy got a decent 8 yesterday, a lot of deer movement still in the thick stuff. All the plots are being hit hard now and will be down putting out some nitrate to boost them along! ! Put up a few feeders to see what's around and made it through season ,and prepare for some rabbit hunting .....


----------



## thaney10

Saw quite a few driving to property this morning before daylight, but nothing from stand this morning. Back after them this afternoon.


----------



## swamp

Deer were moving at the club today 2 does killed and several deer seen this morning!


----------



## foxdawg

*hancock 9pt*

i killed this buck on opening w/e of rifle season in hancock


----------



## jtomczak

Congrats! I'm giving it one last shot this weekend.


----------



## jtomczak

Rather disappointing end to the season...between 2 of us, we saw one 6 point.  No does, nada.  Oh well, more for next year!


----------



## brent613

Just wondering if any one has any property near 16 and youngblood rd.Looking at some for this year wondering about the population and buck size?Thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines

My young cousin got his mount back,He is pictured with the deer earlier in this thread.Here is his grandfather with the finished mount by Crane's.


----------



## thaney10

That's a good looking mount!


----------



## jtomczak

Great looking deer!


----------



## smitty

Any rain reports for the Sparta area ?? Our little lake was drying up fast !!


----------



## riskyb

rained last friday night monday night and tonight there has been a few small showers/sprinkles in between this is based on our club at hwy 16 and 77


----------



## smitty

Thanks Risky ! My club is near yours and my camp west of sparta ,looks like we have had a couple inches in the area.Which really helps the pond and clover plots,,


----------



## riskyb

the pond and plots should be doin good it has rained every day this week to some degree a couple gully washers i know for sure


----------



## smitty

Great news going to have to get down now some grass and plots ! Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## smitty

*Hancock*

Looks like a decent amount of July rainfall including today is keeping the pond up and my clover is best I've seen for any July I can remember. Even new plots from last fall are green and holding there own. My mineral sites are torn up with activity and the crab apple trees are doing good as are persimmon trees !!


----------



## thaney10

That's great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jtomczak

Going to start a 12/13 Season Thread for this year.  Feel free to move over there.


----------

